# انواع الدموع



## thelife.pro (24 أبريل 2007)

للدموع عشرة انواع فتعّرف عليها :

الدموع العظيمة ... وهي دموع الانتصار 

الدموع البريئة ... وهي دموع الأطفال 

الدموع المؤثرة ... وهي دموع التوبة 

الدموع الرقيقة ... وهي دموع المرأة 

الدموع الجميلة ... وهي دموع الوفاء 

الدموع الحزينة ... وهي دموع العزاء 

الدموع السعيدة ... وهي دموع النجاح 

الدموع القاسية ... وهي دموع الألم 

الدموع المعبرة ... وهي دموع الندم 

الدموع المخادعة ... وهي دموع التماسيح 


بتمنى يكونوا عجبوكن 

اخوكن طوني 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## blackguitar (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

*الله ع انواع الدموع *
*موضوع صغير بس جمييييييييييييييييل *
*الف شكر يا جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل*


----------



## thelife.pro (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

كلك زوق 
يا غالي 


شكرا لمرورك


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

بصراحه موضوع الدموع رائع وكمان الدموع القاسيه دموع الفراف اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## thelife.pro (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

شكرا لمرورك كاندي بعرفك بتحبي هيك مواضيع 
انشاء الله يكون عجبك 

سلاااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

ميرسى لزوقك يا thelife.pro شكراااااااااا​


----------



## thelife.pro (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

الشكر لك


----------



## candy shop (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*الدموع ومعناها*

الأولى

الدموع العظيمة = وهي دموع الإنتصار 


الثانية

الدموع البريئة = وهي دموع الأطفال 


الثالثة
الدموع المؤثرة = وهي دموع التوبة 


الرابعة
الدموع الرقيقة = وهي دموع المرأة 


الخامسة
الدموع الجميلة = وهي دموع الوفاء 



السادسة
الدموع الحزينة = وهي دموع العزاء 


السابعة
الدموع السعيدة = وهي دموع النجاح 


الثامنة
الدموع القاسية = وهي دموع الألم 


التاسعة
الدموع المعبرة = وهي دموع الندم​


----------



## MarMar2004 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع ومعناها*

بجد موضوع رائع يا كاندي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع ومعناها*



MarMar2004 قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع يا كاندي ربنا يبارك حياتك






ميرسى يا مرمر يا حببتى على

مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## losivertheprince (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع ومعناها*

*سلام المسيح :
موضوع جميل 
طيب ودموع البصل ....... ماهي *​


----------



## candy shop (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الدموع ومعناها*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> موضوع جميل
> طيب ودموع البصل ....... ماهي *​





هههههههههههههه

دموع البصل بتغسل العين

شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## spider boy (20 فبراير 2008)

*إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*


إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي : 



*الدموع العظيمة وهي دموع الانتصار . 


*الدموع البريئة و هي دموع الاطفال. 



*الدموع المؤثرة وهي دموع التوبة. 




*الدموع الرقيقة و هي دموع المرأة . 


*الدموع الجميلة وهي دموع الوفاء .



*الدموع الحزينة و هي دموع العزاء. 

*الدموع السعيدة و هي دموع النجاح . 



*الدموع القاسية و هي دموع الالم .


*الدموع المعبرة وهي دموع الندم .


*الدموع المخادعة وهي دموع التماسيح . 


يارب يعجبكم​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

شكرا ليك يا غالى على الموضوع الجميل

وفى انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

ميرررررسى يا spider boy وربنا معاك .


----------



## gigi angel (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

مرسى اوىىىىىىىىىىى  
على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

ميرسى ليك وربنا يباركك


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

موضوع حلو خالص مرسي عليه


----------



## emy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*




> *الدموع الحزينة و هي دموع العزاء.
> 
> *الدموع السعيدة و هي دموع النجاح .
> 
> ...



_جميله اوى يا سبيدر_
_شكرا ليك_​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

موضوع جميل قوى ربنا يباركك
انا عندى نوع 11 من الدموع وهى " الدموع الطبيه " اللى بتنزل بعد ما نحط القطره 
:01f577~130:


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> موضوع جميل قوى ربنا يباركك
> انا عندى نوع 11 من الدموع وهى " الدموع الطبيه " اللى بتنزل بعد ما نحط القطره
> :01f577~130:


 
:34ef::36_1_21::34ef:​


----------



## spider boy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

انا بشكركم على المشاركة الجميلة دى​


----------



## captive2010 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

حلوين بس مش اوي​


----------



## spider boy (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

شكرا يا كابيتيف على مشاركتك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## يوستيكا (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إن انواع الدموع عشرة انواع وهي :*

موضوع جميل ويارب يعطين دموع التوبه وياخذا دموع الحزن مرسي كتير


----------



## ناريمان (28 مارس 2008)

*الدموع العظيمة هى دموع الانتصار


الدموع البرئية هى دموع الاطفال


الدموع المؤثرة هى دموع التوبة


الدموع الرقيقة هى دموع المرأة


الدموع الجميلة هى دموع الوفاء


الدموع السعيدة هى دموع النجاح



الدموع القاسية هى دموع الالم


الدموع المعبرة هى دموع الندم


الدموع المخادعة هى دموع التماسيح  
*


*منقوووووووووووووووووووووووول*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## ناريمان (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع
> وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​






* ميرسي لمرورك الجميل ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر*


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

دموع رائعة ناريمان
مودتى​


----------



## ناريمان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*



وليم تل قال:


> دموع رائعة ناريمان
> مودتى​






ميرسي ليك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## sameh7610 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

موضوع جميل اوى يا ناريمان 
بس فى نقطة شكك فيها هى :
الدموع الرقيقة هى دموع المرأة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

ميرسى يا ناريمان على الدموع الجميله دى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ناريمان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*



sameh7610 قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا ناريمان
> بس فى نقطة شكك فيها هى :
> الدموع الرقيقة هى دموع المرأة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 اه طبعا دموع المرأة حد يقدر يقول غير كده 

ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل ونورت الموضوع*


----------



## ناريمان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا ناريمان على الدموع الجميله دى
> ربنا يباركك





*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

مين قال اني دموع المرأة رقيقة هههه 

هي اوقات بتبقي رقيقة فعلا بس لما تشتد بتبقي عاملة زي العاصفة العاتية التي تاكل امامها الاخضر واليابس

شكرا لك يا ناريمان


----------



## ارووجة (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*

ميرسي حبيبتي عالموضوع الجميل
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## ناريمان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*



Coptic Man قال:


> مين قال اني دموع المرأة رقيقة هههه
> 
> هي اوقات بتبقي رقيقة فعلا بس لما تشتد بتبقي عاملة زي العاصفة العاتية التي تاكل امامها الاخضر واليابس
> 
> شكرا لك يا ناريمان



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد كلام جميل ميرسي ليك ونورت الموضوع*


----------



## ناريمان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: انواع الدموع*



ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي حبيبتي عالموضوع الجميل
> ربنا معاكي ^_^





*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر*


----------



## dodi lover (20 أغسطس 2008)

*انــــــــواع الدموع!!!!*

الدموع عشرة انواع 
الــــــدمــــوع عــــشرة أنــــواع



















الـــدمـــــوع العظيمة ........ وهـــي دمــــوع الانتصار 


الـــدمــوع البريئة ...........وهــــي دمـــوع الـــطــفـــل 










الــــدمــــوع المؤثرة.........وهـــي دمـــوع التوبة 










الــــدمــــوع الرقيقة........وهــــي دمـــوع الـــمرأة








الــــــدمـــــوع الجميلة.........وهـــي دمــوع الـــوفــاء












الـــــدمــــوع الحزينة.......وهـــي دمـــوع العـــزاء



الـــــدمــــــوع الـــــسعيــــدة.......وهـــي دمـــوع النــجاح


الـــــدمــــوع القاسية..........وهـــي دمـــوع الألـــــــم











الــــــدمـــــوع المعبرة........وهــــي دمـــــوع الــنــدم









الــــدمـــــوع المخادعة........وهــــي دمــــوع التـــماسيــح


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: انــــــــواع الدموع!!!!*

موضوع حلو يا دودى بس الدموع هى اللى مش حلوه ههههههههههههه
ميرسى كتييييييييير


----------



## **CaTy** (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: انــــــــواع الدموع!!!!*



> الــــدمــــوع المؤثرة.........وهـــي دمـــوع التوبة



*نعم صدقت والله 

شاكرة عرضك للموضوع الجميل بالصور المعبرة 

دمت بود 





كاتي*


----------



## totty (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: انــــــــواع الدموع!!!!*

*ربنا ما يجيب غير دموع السعاده والتوبه وبس

موضوع جميل

ميرسى خااااااااااااااالص*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انــــــــواع الدموع!!!!*

شكرا ليك اختى الغالية على الموضوع الجميل

وربنا قادرانة يشيل الهم عنا


----------



## maryem66 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: انــــــــواع الدموع!!!!*

موضوع جميل ومعانى الدموع حلوة 
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## dodi lover (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: انــــــــواع الدموع!!!!*

ميرسى يا جماعة لمروركم الجميل



بس تعليق صغير يا اخلى ديانة 


انا ولد


----------



## كاترين السلام (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: انــــــــواع الدموع!!!!*

موضوع جميل وحساس حلو شكرا


----------



## dodi lover (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: انــــــــواع الدموع!!!!*

ميرسى يا كاترين على مرورك الجميل وتعليقك دة


----------



## my.savior (24 أغسطس 2008)

*.انواع الدموع التسعة.*

*فيه انواع كتيير للدموع
اكيد لاختلاف السبب
و هما تسعة:

الأولى
 الدموع العظيمة = وهي دموع الإنتصار

 الثانية
 الدموع البريئة = وهي دموع الأطفال

 الثالثة
 الدموع المؤثرة = وهي دموع التوبة

 الرابعة
 الدموع الرقيقة = وهي دموع المرأة

 الخامسة
 الدموع الجميلة = وهي دموع الوفاء

 السادسة
 الدموع الحزينة = وهي دموع العزاء

 السابعة
 الدموع السعيدة = وهي دموع النجاح

 الثامنة
 الدموع القاسية = وهي دموع الألم

 التاسعة
 الدموع المعبرة = وهي دموع الندم
...
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*

موضوع جميل قوووووووي



مرسي ليكي وربنا يباركك​


----------



## my.savior (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



mikel coco قال:


> موضوع جميل قوووووووي
> 
> 
> 
> مرسي ليكي وربنا يباركك​



*ميرسى كتيير مايكل لردك
و ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## just member (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*

*كلها جميلة *
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يباركك*
**​


----------



## my.savior (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



			
				;882838 قال:
			
		

> *كلها جميلة *
> *ميرسى خالص*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> **​



*ميرسى كتيير come with me لردك
و ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sosana (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*

موضوع جميل اووووووووووي
ميرسي يا my.savior 
تسلم ايدك
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## yerigagarin (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*

*انا معاكي في كل الانواع
الا الثانيه
** الدموع البريئة = وهي دموع الأطفال
احيانا بتكون دموع تماسيح
الغرض منها النصب و الاحتيال
شكرا لموضوعك الجميل
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*

*



			الثامنة
الدموع القاسية = وهي دموع الألم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بتريح اوى مرسية ليك ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## my.savior (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



sosana قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووووووووي
> ميرسي يا my.savior
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا يبارك حياتك




*ميرسى كتيير سوسنه لردك*
* و ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## my.savior (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



yerigagarin قال:


> *انا معاكي في كل الانواع
> الا الثانيه
> ** الدموع البريئة = وهي دموع الأطفال
> احيانا بتكون دموع تماسيح
> ...



*لا انا مش معاك
الاطفال مش بتعرف النصب و الاحتيال
لانهم لسه مش اتعرفوا على الدنيا و بلاويها
و حتى لو اخطأوا يتكون اخطاء بريئه بتفكير بريئ و من غير قصد او معرفة
ميرسى كتيير ليك و ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## my.savior (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> بتريح اوى مرسية ليك ربنا يباركك ​*



*فعلا يا انجى و بتشفى كتيير
ميرسى كتيير انجى (بس على فكرة انا بنت)
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



my.savior قال:


> *فيه انواع كتيير للدموع
> اكيد لاختلاف السبب
> و هما تسعة:
> 
> ...




*شكررررررررررا" على الموضوع
جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا"
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## my.savior (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



كليم متى قال:


> *شكررررررررررا" على الموضوع
> جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا"
> سلام المسيح*​



*ميرسى كتيير كليم متى لردك
و ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*

*موضوع جميل ميررررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## my.savior (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل ميررررسى وربنا يباركك .​*



*ميرسى كتيير دونا لردك
و ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*

*شكرااااا ع هذه الدموع*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*موضوع جميل *

*ميرسي*​


----------



## my.savior (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



مورا مارون قال:


> *شكرااااا ع هذه الدموع*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كتيير مورا لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



my.savior قال:


> *فيه انواع كتيير للدموع*
> 
> *اكيد لاختلاف السبب*
> *و هما تسعة:*
> ...



 انا الحمدلله كل الدموع دي جربتها :11azy:

ميرسي كطتير على الموضوع​


----------



## my.savior (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: .انواع الدموع التسعة.*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا الحمدلله كل الدموع دي جربتها :11azy:
> 
> ميرسي كطتير على الموضوع[/center]



*ميرسى كتييير فراشة مسيحية لردك
و ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## Ferrari (13 يناير 2009)

*الدموع وانوعها*



أنواع الدموع


الدموع العظيمة و هي دموع الانتصار

الدموع البريئة و هي دموع الاطفال 

الدموع المؤثرة و هي دموع التوبة 

الدموع الرقيقة و هي دموع المرأة 

الدموع الجميلة و هي دموع الوفاء 

الدموع الحزينة و هي دموع العزاء 

الدموع السعيدة و هي دموع النجاح 

الدموع القاسية و هي دموع الالم 

الدموع المعبرة و هي دموع الندم 

الدموع المخادعة وهي دموع التماسيح 


و اروع الدمع الناتج عن عين بكت عندما كانت ضالة وعادت إلى الله


​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*



ferrari قال:


> الدموع البريئة و هي دموع الاطفال
> 
> الدموع الرقيقة و هي دموع المرأة
> 
> ...





*موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا فيراري

وربنا يبعد عنك اي دموع​*


----------



## the prince (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

فقط اسمح لى اضافة صغيرة اعظم دموع هى فى يو 11 :35 " بكى يسوع " 
ليت الجميع لا يسمح ان يكون بكاء يسوع بسببه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعطيك المزيد من الحكمة 
شكرا لك موضوعك ووقتك ومجهودك


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*

_



الدموع الجميلة و هي دموع الوفاء​

أنقر للتوسيع...

تحفة فرارى موضوعك
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## Ferrari (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> شكرا فيراري
> 
> وربنا يبعد عنك اي دموع​*



شكراً جزيلا يا مايكل على التشجيع المتواصل

الرب يباركك

​


----------



## Ferrari (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*



the prince قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> فقط اسمح لى اضافة صغيرة اعظم دموع هى فى يو 11 :35 " بكى يسوع "
> ليت الجميع لا يسمح ان يكون بكاء يسوع بسببه
> ...



لازم يكون اعظم بكاء

ميرسي خالص على الاضافة العظيمة 

والمرور الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## Ferrari (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> تحفة فرارى موضوعك
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



ميرسي على ذوقك يا تونى

الرب يسعد قلبك

​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*

*موضوع اكتر من رائع 
ربنا يعوض تعبك *​


----------



## Ferrari (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*



red rose88 قال:


> *موضوع اكتر من رائع
> ربنا يعوض تعبك *​



متشكر خالص على ذوقِك

الرب يبارك حياتِك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*

Ferrari

جميل جدااااا موضوعك اخي

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## Ferrari (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*



كليمو قال:


> ferrari
> 
> جميل جدااااا موضوعك اخي
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك



شكراً لك كليمو اسعدنى مرورك

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

​


----------



## nonaa (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*

تسلم ايدك فرارى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Ferrari (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: الدموع وانوعها*



nonaa قال:


> تسلم ايدك فرارى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسي على ذوقيك ياnonaa وعلى مروريك الجميل

الرب يباركِك

​


----------



## happy angel (15 فبراير 2009)

*الأولى

الدموع العظيمة = وهي دموع الإنتصار


الثانية

الدموع البريئة = وهي دموع الأطفال


الثالثة
الدموع المؤثرة = وهي دموع التوبة


الرابعة
الدموع الرقيقة = وهي دموع المرأة


الخامسة
الدموع الجميلة = وهي دموع الوفاء



السادسة
الدموع الحزينة = وهي دموع العزاء


السابعة
الدموع السعيدة = وهي دموع النجاح


الثامنة
الدموع القاسية = وهي دموع الألم


التاسعة
الدموع المعبرة = وهي دموع الندم






"أذهب و أصطلح مع من أساء اليك قبل أن يأتى هو ويعتذر اليك فيسرق اكليلك" 
من أقوال البابا كيـرلـــس*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع ويستحق التقيم 

ربنا يعوضك يا هابي​*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جداااااااا يا هابى 

شكرااااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رااائع جدا يا happy angel

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (15 فبراير 2009)

*جميل اوى يا هابى بجد
ميرسييي ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا هابى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييل جدا يا هابي

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا هااابي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا هابى​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 فبراير 2009)

_



الدموع الجميلة = وهي دموع الوفاء​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل موضوعك هابى
تسلم ايدك
 يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*الدموع .. تسعة ...*

الدموع .. تسعة



الأولـــــى : الدموع العظيمة وهي دموع الانتصار 

والثانيـــة : الدموع البريئة وهي دموع الأطفال 

والثـــالثة : الدموع المؤثرة وهي دموع التوبة 

والرابعــة : الدموع الرقيقة وهي دموع المرأة 

والخامسة : الدموع الجميلة وهي دموع الوفاء 

والسادسة : الدموع الحزينة وهي دموع العزاء 

والسابـعة : والدموع السعيدة وهي دموع النجاح 

الثامنـــــة : والدموع القاسية وهي دموع الألم 

والتاسـعة : الدموع المعبرة وهي دموع الندم
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*

+++++++++++​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*



> *  الثامنـــــة : والدموع القاسية وهي دموع الألم *



*موضوع كتيير جمييل
ميرسى ليك كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*

*والثـــالثة : الدموع المؤثرة وهي دموع التوبة ​*
*موضوع اكتر من رائع يا كوكو

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*

موضوع جميل 
شكرا


----------



## sosana (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*

ميرسي يا كوكو على الكلمات الجميلة اوي دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


صلي من اجل ضعفي


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع كتيير جمييل​*
> _*ميرسى ليك كوكو*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *والثـــالثة : الدموع المؤثرة وهي دموع التوبة ​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع اكتر من رائع يا كوكو*​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ينبوع​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*



tena_tntn قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تينا​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا كوكو على الكلمات الجميلة اوي دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سوسنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ...


 
ربنا معاك

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كيرلس

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*

موضوع جمييييييل اووووووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييييير


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الدموع .. تسعة ...*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميرنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (4 فبراير 2010)

دموع القاسيه دموع الالم اصعب حاجه


----------



## thelife.pro (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا للجميع 

الرب يبارككم 

صلوا لاجل ضعفي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2010)

> الدموع القاسية ... وهي دموع الألم
> 
> الدموع المعبرة ... وهي دموع الندم



*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك​**ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## back_2_zero (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل *
*ربنا يعوض تعبك *​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع راائع جداا
مرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع راائع جداا
مرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

thelife.pro قال:


> الدموع البريئة ... وهي دموع الأطفال
> 
> الدموع الرقيقة ... وهي دموع المرأة
> 
> ...


 

موضوع جميل بجد
ميرسي ليك كتير
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## DODY2010 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مواضيغك رائعه دائما


----------



## thelife.pro (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع 

صلوا لأجل ضعفي


----------

